# Where to get some frog spawn around Manchester?



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok... After seeing another member's frog spawn on here, I thought I'd go to my normal pond to get some, but it's gone disgusting and no froggy goo in sight. Anybody know of any good places to get a bit of frog spawn around Manchester/Bolton? :whistling2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't tell you the exact place but, just ask people near you if they know of a large pond or just a normal pond. It is likely to be in there.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will ask around... Am pretty disappointed how nasty my normal frog spawn pond (tongue twister!!) looks! It's such a shame how little people seem to respect the place they live.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Google earth is your friend 

I spent ages finding decent sized local ponds/lakes to visit at the end of the summer....alot of em were private land / fishing club ones tho which was a bummer

Worth a look...


My local pond spawn is dying or dead I think...it was laid before we had a snowflurry / frosty night which killed alot of it off...shame...but im gonna check on it again soon as I need to put most of the tadpoles I hatched out back (105 taddies is toooo many !!! lol) and the only good indicator of when the time is right to put em back will be when the stuff in the pond hatches.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the tip!!


----------

